
A Future of Netflix - _samjarman
https://www.samjarman.co.nz/blog/future-of-netflix
======
1123581321
This is more akin to the Star Trek fantasy generated by the buds attached to
the CTO’s temples in “USS Callister” than “Bandersnatch”, which doesn’t try to
make the viewer happy with its choices and presents a meta plot to those who
rewind multiple times.

I’m sure Netflix will try its hand at faked video at some point, but its
strategy of giving creators a high level of creative control seems to be
producing good results. Regressing to generic AI-written storylines wouldn’t
evoke many smiles.

------
rjkennedy98
The idea that AI can create great literature and drama is such a load of
nonsense. Its beyond ridiculous. The human brain is incredibly complex and
only the very best of the best create anything on TV worth watching. When it
comes to literature its even more absurd. How could AI create Great
Expectations or a masterpiece like Bleak House.

~~~
sh87
If you think about it content designed for mass consumption isn't 'great'. It
is better described as hyped, sensationalist and generic bordering on
distasteful.

Having toyed around with some advanced tools from AI/ML land, I won't be
shocked to see popular content being generated from these tools. Just look at
the average sitcom, magazine, social media, etc.

Can you generate great content from these inputs? No way.

Can you generate popular content with these ? With a half decent marketing
budget, sure.

------
oaiey
Scary but realistic in my opinion. It is an interesting question what other
influences except yourself matters. Like "oh voting is tomorrow, let us add
some terror in it" or much simpler "the new chocolate bar which launches
tomorrow".

------
est31
Versificators already existed in the 1984 story. This is some kind of brave
new world-ish version of them, giving individuals control but still staying
distopic. A device that can precisely read your brain's moods would probably
be really helpful for advertisers who want to find out how you react to
certain stimuli.

------
hervature
4 hours with no human interaction and food, sounds awful.

------
mikhailfranco
Netflix is burning $859m/ _quarter_ :

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/17/netflix-free-cash-
flow-q3-20...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/17/netflix-free-cash-
flow-q3-2018-negative-859-million.html)

There is no future for Netflix.

~~~
mikhailfranco
Company borrowing billions to feed a bonfire of cash, eventually has to raise
prices. Surprised?

Nice chart of the huge increasing cash burn ...

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-15/netflix-hikes-
pric...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-15/netflix-hikes-
prices-18-58-million-us-subscribers)

What are the barriers to entry for the competition?

Does Disney-Pixar have good content?

Does Amazon have deep pockets?

Survival depends on the price elasticity of viewers as they trim their budgets
going into a recession. So is Netflix discretionary or a necessity? We'll see,
but when betting on Netflix's future, my money is on red, not black.

Of course there are a few possible futures for Netflix: bankruptcy; heavily
discounted acquisition; or finding a _Greater Fool_ , usually Microsoft in
these situations (see Nokia, LinkedIn).

